# what does it look like send pics please



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

just want to see what im in store for when i get my rhom today


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

badman said:


> just want to see what im in store for when i get my rhom today


Quit stressing already-there is a chance you wont even have to deal with this issue sir-Just sit back and wait and see-










plus-if I posted the pics i have-you would sh*t yourself ne how :laugh:


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> just want to see what im in store for when i get my rhom today


Quit stressing already-there is a chance you wont even have to deal with this issue sir-Just sit back and wait and see-:nod:

plus-if I posted the pics i have-you would sh*t yourself ne how :laugh:
[/quote]

exactly man, you really really need to quit stressing out...ammonia burn ISNT as bad as you would think....i would seriously take it easy tho bud....nothing really to worry about


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

word, usually burn isnt that bad due to shipping, if its been burnt for some time it can lead to a reall burn type, but pics should be in the disease forum


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

not really stressing anymore thanks to all of you and you input thank you again







BUT i just wanted to see what i might be up against thats all thanks again guys ill post pics of anything and everything after i get back


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

badman said:


> not really stressing anymore thanks to all of you and you input thank you again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shouldnt be to bad, good luck let us know


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah man, i dont think ammonia burn would be too bad on shipments...if you were to get some it would be a tad bit


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

bad burns!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Vinny19 said:


> bad burns!


Ammonia burns sir not heater burns-Although that is a nasty ass burn :nod:


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

no not on any of the fish i have recived where and how the hell did he get burns like that in shipping


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

bob351 said:


> no not on any of the fish i have recived where and how the hell did he get burns like that in shipping


only if ammonia burns were killer like that from shipping id cry for everyone lol


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

ooooooooooooooo


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

i know.. im just bored.. its from a heater!! and i have new pics just need to get them up


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Disease, Parasite, and Injury Forum*_


----------



## mlwoods007 (Aug 16, 2005)

Here (white spots). if you look at the top fin, he has fin rot too


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

thats rough man but my little guy doesnt have anything on him he came FLAWLESS







thanks for posting pics!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

mlwoods007 said:


> Here (white spots). if you look at the top fin, he has fin rot too
> View attachment 132878


the fin also has ammonia burn not fin rot. thats what the fins look like once the ammonia burn has started at them.


----------

